# 1990 mazda mpv minivan install ?



## offthewild (Dec 14, 2006)

i am replacing the stock stereo (cassete) lol,. when i took it out and looked at the plug-ins on the back there wasnt just 1 like most stereo but rather there was 2 and also 2 anntenna plug-ins? i need to know what the wiring codes are for the 2 plug-ins are (1/with 10-12 wires the other 4-6 wires). what are the 2 plugs for and how will it affect the new installation of a newer (1 plug) stereo? it has 3 sets of speakers 1 in dash,1 in door & 1 in the middle of van . i know they have adapter plugs for different stereo applications but money is rather tight right now and unless it is absolutely a must then thats better for me. thank you for any and all help it is very much appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

1989-90 Mazda MPV Van Stereo Wiring 
Constant 12V+ Blue/Red 
Switched 12V+ Blue/White 
Ground n/a 
Illumination Red/Black 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 4" Dash 
Left Front (+) Blue 
Left Front (-) Blue/White 
Right Front (+) Blue/Red 
Right Front (-) Blue/Yellow 
Rear Speakers 6 1/2" Side Panels 
Left Rear (+) Blue/White 
Left Rear (-) Blue/Green 
Right Rear (+) Blue/Red 
Right Rear (-) Blue/Green


----------

